# 7 whole weeks have gone already ~ Kittens!



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

We have a theme tonight. Something to do with the fact that I now have to wait until they are asleep, then wake them up once in the light tent. I tried a shoot earlier this evening when they were full of beans. No way was I going to get a shot like that! :lol:

These will have captions tonight 

* "Hahaha! Cain she thinks we are going to pose tonight!" (Tinks & Cain)*










*"Oh, OK just one. But you get Tink-a-tude" (Tinks)*










*"Oh no! you caught me looking almost sweet!" (Tinks)*










*"I'll be good for you mummy" (Itty)*










*"Or maybe not!" (Itty)*










*"This is what I think of you and your camera mummy" (Chaz)*










* "Hahahah, that'll learn ya!" (Chaz)*










*"Mummy, I can't be anything but sweet ... luff me *bats eyelids*" (Cain)*










*"Ha Ha! Fooled ya "*








 Thanks for looking! xxx


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2010)

They are beautiful wow, I really want one!!!!!! They are all amazingly cute *steals for my kitty family* :lol:


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

what beautiful kittens and pics, they are fab


----------



## Shinners (Jun 17, 2010)

Ha!Ha! They're brilliant pics! Especially the one of Chaz!Looks kinda scary!!!


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

:lol: Thanks folks. Though I should do something a bit different as they are getting a bit 'samey'.

Glad you like them


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

One more added


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Oh I need Cain!!!

and your photography skills!


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Good morning btw!


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

I love Tinks :lol:


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

Oh nooooo! Hide themmmmm! I can't stand it!!! One of them is blue!!!!! eeeeekkkkk!!!


----------



## dharma66 (Oct 25, 2009)

I'm starting to think two kittens might not be enough!


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

:lol:

He is adorable though  He is currently snuggled up on Chris' neck after running over to him meowing when he came home from work 10 mins ago


----------



## doliglwt (Apr 27, 2010)

I love Itty & Chaz, soooooo sweet! x


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

Brilliant pictures, as all ways, and them kittens are just stunning, you must be very proud, i would be if i had bred them ,just gorgerous.:thumbup:.....:001_wub:


----------



## lestroischats (Apr 6, 2010)

Haha, what cracking shots! And whacking them in a lightbox, what a good idea. You should send them to their new owners with a photobook, you take such lovely shots


----------



## dottylotty (Apr 1, 2010)

gorgeous kitties, love the photographs the captions are great, love the ones of Chaz and Cain


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

doliglwt said:


> I love Itty & Chaz, soooooo sweet! x


Thank you  I am a bit partial to all of them!



colliemerles said:


> Brilliant pictures, as all ways, and them kittens are just stunning, you must be very proud, i would be if i had bred them ,just gorgerous.:thumbup:.....:001_wub:


Thank you 



lestroischats said:


> Haha, what cracking shots! And whacking them in a lightbox, what a good idea. You should send them to their new owners with a photobook, you take such lovely shots


I just hope people don't envisage my babies in a box ... box 



dottylotty said:


> gorgeous kitties, love the photographs the captions are great, love the ones of Chaz and Cain


Thank you


----------



## tafwoc (Nov 12, 2009)

Amazing pics! Loved them. An such stunning kittens


----------

